# what to do when no faithful kirk



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 27, 2008)

SO If im in full subscription to WCF and such, meaning im EP, acapella, etc and there is no church in my area (Montgomery Alabama 36109) that holds to the WCF to that degree Im guessing i should continue to suffer through?

THere are PCA churches- non to that degree
no opc, rpcna, free church continuing, etc. (or there weren't when i left for BJU i January)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 27, 2008)

There is a RPCNA church in Selma, AL.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 27, 2008)

Be thankful you at least have the PCA churches in the area! The closest church to reformed in the town I live at is a liberal LCMS. Fortunately this is my last weekend living here. Would it really be that bad to go to a PCA church? You could talk to the pastor, see if he will have some of the worship a capella psalms, or if there are Wednesday or Sunday evening services, maybe the pastor will consider altering them to EP.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 27, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> There is a RPCNA church in Selma, AL.



awesome! danka! (german for thanks????)


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jeff, my family and I were in circumstances identical to yours in the fall of 2005. I made a phone call to Scotland (to the FCC) - and the Lord provided wise counsel through a minister of theirs with whom I spoke. I said, "All of these churches around here are Arminian! And non-RPW! What do we do?" He said, "All that the Lord expects of you is to find 'the best' church around you. *A place where the Gospel is preached and Christ is exalted.* You're not going to find 'a perfect' church anywhere." He told me he'd pray for us.

Fifteen months ago, I made another phone call, and our FCC effort got going. This may not seem as though it's pertinent at all to your situation, but it really is. * "The Lord will provide..."* He will NOT leave you "wandering" for long! He will provide.

As that kind man in Scotland told me, a perfect stranger from the States, that he'd pray for us, so I'm praying for you. "For a season," sometimes, we are left to wander... But our relationship with God depends, at the end of everything else, on NO ministers, NO denominations, NO "anything..." *It depends upon Jesus Christ alone.* It doesn't get better than that. It doesn't need to.

Would that all of the intellectual debates would remember the simple truth of Matthew 19:14! And that that's how we are to come to the Lord. (Easy for me to say, with my RPW church service coming up in just over an hour -- but really, I was at peace before we had this, after my conversation with that minister in Scotland.) But it's true.

You have been added to my prayer list, Jeff... May the Lord provide for the desires of your heart, to worship Him as He has laid upon you to do so.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 27, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> He said, "All that the Lord expects of you is to find 'the best' church around you. *A place where the Gospel is preached and Christ is exalted.* You're not going to find 'a perfect' church anywhere." He told me he'd pray for us.



This is a vitally important thing to grasp and we simply have to have a sound view of how we do and how we do not participate in the sins and the corruptions in the church around us. Otherwise, we will end up worshipping in 'our living room' almost certainly.


----------

